
PJDL – Multi master, software emulated one wire data link in 171 lines of code - gioscarab
https://github.com/gioblu/PJON/blob/9.0/strategies/SoftwareBitBang/SoftwareBitBang.h
======
gioscarab
PJDL v2.0 requires 1 or optionally 2 wires and no additional hardware to
handle one or many to many communication on a single channel or bus. It can be
run on low performance microcontrollers sharing a common direct pin-to-pin
connection. It is a valid alternative to 1-Wire because of its flexibility and
reliability. Bus maximum length is mostly limited by resistance of the common
conductive element used. It has been tested with up to 50m long insulated
wires, results demonstrate the same high performance achieved with shorter
lengths.

